# Unterschied zwischen \r und \n



## KICK (11. Februar 2004)

Hi,

kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen \r und \n erklären?

Soweit ich das nachvollziehen konnte, machen beide Zeichen irgendwie einen versteckten Absatz oder? Nur wo liegt da genau der Unterschied?

ThX 4 Help

Kick


----------



## Sven Petruschke (11. Februar 2004)

\n -> Zeilenvorschub (LF oder 0x0A als ASCII-Code) 
\r  -> Wagenrücklauf (CR oder 0x0D als ASCII-Code)


----------



## KICK (11. Februar 2004)

HI,

danke erstmal für die Antwort. Den Sinn versteh ich aber trozdem noch nicht ganz 

*Zeilenvorschub* wäre mir noch klar, da kann ich davon ausgehen das dadurch ein Umbrch erzeugt wird...

Aber *Wagenrücklauf* versteh ich nicht ganz. Wie kann ich mir in etwa vorstellen?

Ich würd nämlich gerne den SINN verstehen warum es diese 2 Zeichen gibt und nicht nur \n oder nur \r, weil für mich haben die beide immer den selben Effekt erzielt.

Beispiel:

"Hallo/n das/n ist/n ein/n Satz/n" würde

Hallo
das
ist
ein
Satz

ergeben.

Der selbe Satz mit \r anstatt \n würde das selbe ergeben.. aber warum, oder besser gesagt wozu dann ein 2tes Zeichen?


----------



## rootssw (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo.

Also, da du es so genau wissen willst, zitier ich hier mal ein Computer-Lexikon:

*\n - Zeilenvorschub:* 


> LF ist ein Formatsteuerzeichen aus dem IA-5-Alphabet, das für den Vorschub der Schreibeinrichtung um eine Zeile sorgt.




*\r - Wagenrücklauf:* 


> Ein Formatsteuerzeichen aus dem IA-5-Alphabet. Es dient zur Rückbewegung der Schreibeinrichtung auf die erste Schreibposition in derselben Zeile.



Ich hoffe du kannst hiermit etwas anfangen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Februar 2004)

Woraus sich ergibt, dass ein korrekter Zeilenumbruch mit "\r\n" erzeugt wird... was die Verwirrung noch steigert


----------



## rootssw (11. Februar 2004)

Tja, lass' die Verwirrung aber nicht allzu sehr ausbrechen.
Im "normalen PHP-Alltag" braucht man eigentlich nur das '\n' (zumindest ist es bei mir so). Wirklich _gebraucht_ hab' ich den Wagenrücklauf für PHP noch nicht - es mag aber durchaus Situationen geben, in denen man diesen gebrauchen kann (z. B. beim Auswerten von Files oder Sockets,...).


----------



## mathiu (11. Februar 2004)

grundsätzlich ist ja schon alles gesagt..die ganze Theorie usw.

in der Praxis sieht es so aus..grundsätzlich wurde von MS-DOS und dann auch von Windows weiterhin immer ein \n\r verwendet, hingegen von UNIX-Derivaten nur ein \n.

Das ist auch der Grund weshalb es vorkommen kann, dass man ein File mit dem Notepad öffnet und dann so hässliche aufgestellte Rechtecke sieht, anstatt eines
neuen Absatzes. Da fehlt nämlich das \r

Wordpad und viele andere Texteditoren sind aber fähig beides darzustellen.


----------



## mowl (11. Februar 2004)

UNIX-Derivate: \n
Windows: \r\n
Mac: \r
Man sollte wenn man Texte o.ä. schreibt immer auf die Windowsalternative zurückgreifen, da diese auf allen Systemen kompatibel ist.


----------



## KICK (3. März 2004)

Hi,

bin leider bis jetzt nicht dazu gekommen, mich für eure Antorten zu bedanken.

Jetzt aber... *DANKE!*  

KICK


----------

